# Wisconsin



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## Illinois (Feb 23, 2007)

*American Pollination Service*

Currently booking for Northern Illinois, Northern Indiana, Southern Wisconsin and Southern Michigan. Fees vary by crop and location.

Strong hives, experianced beekeeper.

American Polllination
Saint Joseph, MI 49085

[email protected]


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

*Garden Pollination Hives*

Fergus and Mabe's Garden Hives
_Serving Central Wisconsin_

Rent a garden hive for the summer for $50. $100 refundable deposit. When we pick up the hive/s in the fall, you will most likely have a lot of produce in your root cellar and we'll leave you with 2 pounds per colony of Wisconsin Wildflower honey!

[email protected]


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

*Wisconsin Pollination*

Leer Family Honey Farm

Hives available for pollination(not cranberries) in Wisconsin
Price depends on crop and location.

send pm or phone
715-797-5984
[email protected]
Shannon Leer


----------



## RobertLorge (Mar 17, 2009)

*Capital Hill Farms: LORGE HONEYBEES*

We offer various pollination services,
Cranberries, Cherries, Apples, Melons, Squash, Almonds,
various seed farms, and orchards. Primarily Wisconsin, California, Florida and Georgia, Michigan, Minnesota, Illinois, Iowa, Indiana, Missouri, Oregon,Washington, Arizona, Texas, Maine, Massachusetts, South Carolina, Tennessee and Kentucky. Will consider other states and provinces on a per contract basis.

All my kindest best wishes, we are,
Robert & Charn Lorge
CAPITAL HILL FARMS:LORGE HONEYBEES
501 West Willow Street
Post Office Box 176
Bear Creek, Wisconsin 54922
http://www.LORGEFORWISCONSIN.com
[email protected]
920-739-8080


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Capital Hill Farms: LORGE HONEYBEES*

Northwest Wisconsin (Polk, Burnett, Washburn, Douglas County's)

*McCune Apiaries*
Grantsburg, WI 54840

_[email protected] _


----------

